# Code Geass reference?



## luke_c (Feb 26, 2010)

Just finished watching the latest Baka to Test ep and about three minutes in, saw Voyeur like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler










It's pretty obvious it's a Geass reference


----------



## Splych (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL. that is a geass...

what's that anime about? is it anything like Code Geass? if it is, i will watch it. if it is a completely different type of anime, then no thank you.


----------



## Cermage (Mar 5, 2010)

bakatest isn't anything like geass.


----------

